# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Scribing whacky door

## Tiger

Got a door in a restumped house that refuses to close. The restumping has altered the jamb so that it tapers as you move up, in other words, it is about 6 mm thinner at the top than it is at the bottom. It's binding on the hinge side as well as the lock side. Is there a way of scribing the door so that you can mark exactly how much needs to be planed so that you don't have to endlessly take the door down, plane and re-test the door or just resign myself to a patient and time-consuming task?

----------


## les88

take the furniture off the closing side of door, pack the hinges that are causing the door to bind. Check that the top of door has right clearance. get a helper to close the door while you mark the door to fit the jamb. clearance needed use half a butt or thin straight edge. refit furniture. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Tiger

Thanks, Les, I'll give it a try.

----------

